# Probioitics Supplement Manufacturing?



## Dr. Richard Aldrin (Dec 28, 2009)

As a gastroenterologist, I’ve read a lot of research lately that promotes the use of probiotics in treating IBS and diarrhea caused by antibiotics. I’ve also read that probiotics are great to give children as it helps builds up their immunity. In response to the increased publicity of probiotics, a friend of mine recently approached me and said he'd like to start manufacturing probiotics supplements, along with a few other health supplements. But he wanted my endorsement on the one he is manufacturing. I would gladly help, but we both want to make sure that the probiotics supplements we manufacture would be high in quality and have active strains by the time it is ingested by the consumer. More often than not, this is not the case. Do any of you have a good brand you can recommend? What we're actually looking for is a quality contract manufacturer as well.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I can highly recommend Natures Way Primadophilus Original and Biogaia Probiotic Chewable Tablets.I would recommend that he does not include F.O.S. in his product(s). Many people on this forum have their IBS worsened by this substance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would check the medical literature on VSL#3, Align, and Culturelle as those three have a fair amount of clinical data for them. Those brands also seem to do fairly well for people on the board so I do think they have figured out the how to make them and have them be viable as well as have them work in a controlled setting. If nothing else it may give you a good idea of some species to include.You might also check out the Consumer Labs website. http://www.consumerlab.com/You do need a subscription to see the full reviews. They test supplements and you could see which companies pass there and which do not and use that info when trying to find the right people to put it together for you.Some other brands that people here seem to like are Jarrodophilus, GNC and Vitamin Shoppe store brands and Digestive Advantage, and there may be a few others as well. One single strain product I used (the first that worked for me) was Probiotica which is Lactobacillus reuteri, they did sell the rights to someone else, but I don't know if I like it as well as when the people who make Imodium were making it. So that may be a strain to look into.I would also like to second the idea that having a version without FOS, Inulin or any other prebiotic would be a good idea.In theory these "bacteria foods" should make people have more probiotic bacteria living in the gut. In practice they do feed all bacteria and some IBSers are very sensitive to any food that the rest of the bacterial flora also feast on. Probiotic bacteria do not release gas when they digest these fibers but the rest of the bacteria do. And they can't read the label to know they should leave it alone and let the probiotic bacteria have first dibs.Prebiotics are kinda the new fad food additive (they are adding them to all sorts of things) so you may feel that you need to put these in to be in on the fad. However most of these foods and the supplements with them seem to bother a fair number of IBSers and it can be hard to avoid them as they are the big new thing to add to all sorts of things. You may find that the ones with prebiotics sell well with the people who are not bothered by them as there is a lot of hype about how they are all good for all people. However the IBSers would really love to see a prebiotic free formula.I've even seen some GI medical websites that seem to be on the pushing the prebiotic hype. I do agree that for most people they are safe and may even do some of the things that are promised. But all bacteria eat them and a lot of IBSers can't tolerate fermentable carbohydrates of any kind, no matter which ones they are or how they are promoted, and every little bit of extra fermentable carbs you add here or there that wouldn't bother anyone else can really bother some people with IBS.


----------



## Brad Huntington (Feb 26, 2010)

You'll find a good range of product options for probiotics supplement manufacturing. The latest scientific research keeps adding to our knowledge about different strains of healthy bacteria, how they work in the body and what specific health benefits they promote. There is no conclusive research showing FOS to be beneficial for IBS. I would suggest you manufacture a range of probiotics strains (without prebiotics), each applying to a specific health condition. At the same time, there is a growing popularity for synbiotic products - a combination of probiotics and prebiotics for those who want prime digestive health. Although I don't manufacture probiotic supplements, I have used *Vitacap Labs* for my other products. They have an excellent team of research engineers who are aware of current research and the consumer market. The have helped me with good, scientifically-based formulations for my products. All the best!


----------



## Dr. Richard Aldrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for your valuable inputs. All of you have been very helpful. Brad, I've done some research myself on Vitacap Labs (http://www.vitacaplabs.com/). They seem to have a good reputation. I'm looking for quality products based on good scientific research. I'll have to check whether they fit my requirements. Will keep you posted.


----------

